# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Prescrizione avviso liquidazione imposta ipotecaria

## Bomber

Salve a tutti. 
A seguito della dichiarazione di successione registrata il 29/05/2003, il coniuge superstite, erede del defunto, acquista con le previste agevolazioni fiscali la prima casa, che viene poi rivenduta il 6/7/2005 senza che ne sia acquistata unaaltra. 
In data 28/09/2009 viene notificato avviso di liquidazione  relativo a imposta ipotecaria e catastale per decadenza agevolazioni acquisto prima casa. 
Vorrei conoscere i termini di prescrizione per notificare l'avviso di cui sopra e, se possibile,  i riferimenti normativi della fattispecie. 
Grazie anticipatamente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti. 
> A seguito della dichiarazione di successione registrata il 29/05/2003, il coniuge superstite, erede del defunto, acquista con le previste agevolazioni fiscali la prima casa, che viene poi rivenduta il 6/7/2005 senza che ne sia acquistata unaaltra. 
> In data 28/09/2009 viene notificato avviso di liquidazione  relativo a imposta ipotecaria e catastale per decadenza agevolazioni acquisto prima casa. 
> Vorrei conoscere i termini di prescrizione per notificare l'avviso di cui sopra e, se possibile,  i riferimenti normativi della fattispecie. 
> Grazie anticipatamente.

  Il termine per accertare la mancata sussistenza dei requsiti per la prima casa è 31/12/08. Tre anni. 
ciao

----------


## Bomber

Grazie mille.
Quindi la fattispecie è prescritta.
In questo caso, è sufficiente recarsi presso l'ufficio dell'agenzia delle entrate e chiedere di annullare l'avviso oppure è necessario fare ricorso in commissione?

----------


## Contabile

> A seguito della dichiarazione di successione registrata il 29/05/2003, il coniuge superstite, erede del defunto, *acquista con le previste agevolazioni fiscali la prima casa, che viene poi rivenduta il 6/7/2005 senza che ne sia acquistata un’altra*.
> In data 28/09/2009 viene notificato avviso di liquidazione  relativo a imposta ipotecaria e catastale per decadenza agevolazioni acquisto prima casa.
> Vorrei conoscere i termini di prescrizione per notificare l'avviso di cui sopra e, se possibile, i riferimenti normativi della fattispecie.

   

> Il termine per accertare la mancata sussistenza dei requisiti per la prima casa &#232; 31/12/08. Tre anni.

   

> Grazie mille.
> Quindi la fattispecie &#232; prescritta.
> In questo caso, &#232; sufficiente recarsi presso l'ufficio dell'agenzia delle entrate e chiedere di annullare l'avviso oppure &#232; necessario fare ricorso in commissione?

  Vende il 6 luglio 2005 senza riacquistare entro il 5 luglio 2006. 
Pertanto &#232; in questa data (5 luglio 2006) che decade dai benefici. 
2006 + 3 = 2009 se per tre anni occorre considerare il 31 dicembre 2009 siamo nei termini.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vende il 6 luglio 2005 senza riacquistare entro il 5 luglio 2006. 
> Pertanto è in questa data (5 luglio 2006) che decade dai benefici. 
> 2006 + 3 = 2009 se per tre anni occorre considerare il 31 dicembre 2009 siamo nei termini.

  Giustissimo !

----------


## Bomber

Disdetta...  :Frown: 
Quindi non è prescritto? 
Potete gentilmente indicarmi un riferimento normativo?

----------


## Baldoria

Mi riallaccio a questa discussione perché ho in mano un caso analogo. 
Secondo la sentenza n. 358/16/14 della ctp di brescia il termine di prescrizione triennale decorre dalla data di registrazione dell'atto.
Avete altre sentenze in merito? 
Secondo voi posso procedere all'annullamento dell'avviso di liquidazione considerando che l'atto è stato registrato il 20/04/2011 e l'avviso è stato notificato il 14/01/2015? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi riallaccio a questa discussione perché ho in mano un caso analogo. 
> Secondo la sentenza n. 358/16/14 della ctp di brescia il termine di prescrizione triennale decorre dalla data di registrazione dell'atto.
> Avete altre sentenze in merito? 
> Secondo voi posso procedere all'annullamento dell'avviso di liquidazione considerando che l'atto è stato registrato il 20/04/2011 e l'avviso è stato notificato il 14/01/2015? 
> Grazie

  Hai verificato che la data di spedizione NON sia 2014?

----------


## Baldoria

La data del l'avviso di liquidazione è 01/12/14, mentre la relata di notifica a mezzo posta  é datata 08/01/15.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La data del l'avviso di liquidazione è 01/12/14, mentre la relata di notifica a mezzo posta  é datata 08/01/15.

  Non intendevo la data della relata, ma quella in cui è stata consegnata alla posta.
Sento brutto odore.....

----------


## Baldoria

Nella relata c'è scritto che l'atto n. Xxxxxx anno imp. 2009, protocollo n. xxxxx del 08/01/2015, reca il numero 07/2015 del registro cronologico delle notifiche e viene spedito a mezzo dell'ufficio postale di xxxxxx tramite raccomandata con avviso di ricevimento numero xxxxxx.

----------


## Antonio70

> Mi riallaccio a questa discussione perché ho in mano un caso analogo. 
> Secondo la sentenza n. 358/16/14 della ctp di brescia il termine di prescrizione triennale decorre dalla data di registrazione dell'atto.
> Avete altre sentenze in merito? 
> Secondo voi posso procedere all'annullamento dell'avviso di liquidazione considerando che l'atto è stato registrato il 20/04/2011 e l'avviso è stato notificato il 14/01/2015? 
> Grazie

  Tralasciando la sentenza della ctp di Brescia (secondo giurisprudenza consolidata si va in senso opposto) il termine di tre anni decorre trascorso un anno (senza aver proceduto al riacquisto di altra casa da adibire ad abitazione principale) dalla data di registrazione dell'atto di vendita: nel tuo caso il termine è quindi il 20/04/2015.
Se invece vuoi fare ricorso basandoti sulla sentenza della ctp di Brescia allora puoi farlo in quanto allora l'atto sarebbe stato notificato oltre i termini: atto di vendita registrato il 20/04/2011, decadenza 20/04/2014.

----------


## Baldoria

> Sento brutto odore.....

  In che senso Danilo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In che senso Danilo?

  Nel senso che mi sembra che la notifica sia partita nei termini. Così, a lume di naso. Chiedi la data che prova la consegna alle poste per la spedizione all'ente notificatore.

----------


## Baldoria

> Nel senso che mi sembra che la notifica sia partita nei termini. Così, a lume di naso. Chiedi la data che prova la consegna alle poste per la spedizione all'ente notificatore.

  Finalmente sono riuscito a recuperare la data di consegna alle poste: 10/01/2015.
Solo che oltre alla sentenza della CTP di Brescia non ne trovo altre che mi supportano.

----------

